# Prism-patterned screen brings paradigm shift to 3D displays



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Prism-patterned screen brings paradigm shift to 3D displays.

*A team of engineers from Taiwan seems to have overcome one of the most persistent challenges of 3D display technology, which could enable them to produce a cinematic 3D display with superior quality compared to most current systems. Their proposed design combines a prism-patterned projection screen with advanced projection technology to achieve both high optical efficiency and low image crosstalk -- two properties that have been considered mutually exclusive until now.*









In the 3D prism-patterned display, the angular prism screen reflects different light pixels to each eye, which creates a sense of depth through parallax. Image credit: Wallen Mphepö, et al.

-- Tom


----------

